# [VZW][MOD] Remove WIFI pop up and WIFI notification



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is a quick guide on how to remove the annoying WIFI notification placeholder in your notification drop down menu and the annoying WIFI pop up notification asking you to connect to a WIFI connection every time you enter facebook or other data intensive apps.

MOD 1 (Removes ongoing WIFI notification in drop down menu): *Needs root*

-Download Sqlite Editor from the market or locate a free SQlite editor elsewhere
-Start SQlite editor and let it search the databases on your phone
-Scroll down to "settings storage" and click that
-Click settings.db
-Click Secure
-Locate "wifi_networks_available_notification_on" and change the 1 to a 0
-reboot your phone
-profit

MOD 2 (Removes WIFI pop up when entering an app): *Does not need root*

-Download "any cut" app from your favorite website or app store
-Open any cut app and click new shortcut
-Click on Activity
-Scroll down to "HiddenMenuWifioffload" and click it
-Click ok to create a shortcut. Shortcut is placed on you homescreen automatically
-Exit any cut app and locate your newly created short cut and click the short cut
-Choose Disable WifiOffloading option and hit OK
-exit program
-Profit

HAVE FUN!!!!

Follow me on twitter
@das7982


----------



## lakingslayer (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice. Question: Can we just do one and not the other i.e. MOD 2 but not MOD 1?

Thanks!

Nevermind. I figured it out that you can do one without the other by reading it again.


----------



## dunndada (Dec 19, 2011)

Any cut is no longer on the android market.


----------



## Eom (Nov 5, 2011)

Shorter way for mod 2 just enter 
**#6335623#* and that option will show up


----------



## Debian Dog (Aug 25, 2011)

You do not need anycut either

*Step/MOD 2*


Open Settings Storage > settings.db > system > "wifi_offload_monitoring"
Edit that record to read a value of 0 < (that's a ZERO)
Exit SQLite
Reboot your phone


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

@das7982: *MOD 1* doesn't work. At least, it hasn't worked for me.



Eom said:


> Shorter way for mod 2 just enter
> **#6335623#* and that option will show up


@Eom - If I was supposed to enter this through the phone dialer, that didn't work, either. It just tried to dial the number.


----------



## seang (Jul 15, 2011)

free SQLite editor:
http://code.google.com/p/xdroidx/downloads/detail?name=SQLite%20Editor-9.apk


----------



## dunndada (Dec 19, 2011)

AzJazz said:


> @das7982: *MOD 1* doesn't work. At least, it hasn't worked for me.
> 
> @Eom - If I was supposed to enter this through the phone dialer, that didn't work, either. It just tried to dial the number.


worked for me


----------



## Eom (Nov 5, 2011)

AzJazz said:


> @das7982: *MOD 1* doesn't work. At least, it hasn't worked for me.
> 
> @Eom - If I was supposed to enter this through the phone dialer, that didn't work, either. It just tried to dial the number.


I'm Stock, Unrooted and it worked for me, it apparently doesn't work on some of the "Stock" Roms

If the dialer method won't work for you and you can't find anycut, many of the replacement launchers (go launcher, adw, nova) will let you choose "activities" when adding a shortcut to the home screen this option is under "Service Mode" (at least in Go Launcher)


----------



## seang (Jul 15, 2011)

dunndada said:


> worked for me


me too.


----------



## xliderider (Dec 31, 2011)

And you can get the wifi toggle switch back in the proper place by going here:

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1775235


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 8, 2011)

Debian Dog said:


> I'm Stock, Unrooted and it worked for me, it apparently doesn't work on some of the "Stock" Roms
> 
> If the dialer method won't work for you and you can't find anycut, many of the replacement launchers (go launcher, adw, nova) will let you choose "activities" when adding a shortcut to the home screen this option is under "Service Mode" (at least in Go Launcher)


Any Ideas how to do this w/ Apex? All I can find is a shortcut to Wifi Settings.


----------



## Eom (Nov 5, 2011)

littlefoot said:


> I am not seeing this record anywhere...
> 
> Any Ideas how to do this w/ Apex? All I can find is a shortcut to Wifi Settings.


It's the same deal as the others...

when adding a shortcut choose "activities" then scroll all the way down to "service mode", choose that then look for "hiddenmenuwifioffload" the shortcut on your home screen should now take you into the screen where you can choose "disable"


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

littlefoot said:


> I am not seeing this record anywhere...
> 
> Any Ideas how to do this w/ Apex? All I can find is a shortcut to Wifi Settings.


Its actually wifi_offload_network_notify

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

Debian Dog said:


> You do not need anycut either
> 
> *Step/MOD 2*
> 
> ...


Nice!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

Eom said:


> I'm Stock, Unrooted and it worked for me, it apparently doesn't work on some of the "Stock" Roms
> 
> If the dialer method won't work for you and you can't find anycut, many of the replacement launchers (go launcher, adw, nova) will let you choose "activities" when adding a shortcut to the home screen this option is under "Service Mode" (at least in Go Launcher)


Cool, Eom! I'm using Go Launcher. I tried your suggestion, but I couldn't find it.

I do a long press on the screen, and select *Add >> Shortcut*, but I don't see "Activities" in the list of shortcut options. I do see "Command Shortcut" listed (associated with JRummy's ROM Toolbox, I think). Can somebody please provide a little extra help?

Thanks,

AzJazz


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 8, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> It's the same deal as the others...
> 
> when adding a shortcut choose "activities" then scroll all the way down to "service mode", choose that then look for "hiddenmenuwifioffload" the shortcut on your home screen should now take you into the screen where you can choose "disable"


Here I had scrolled right passed it. Thanks!


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

littlefoot said:


> Yes, but that is in under "secure" not "system". I changed that as soon as saw the article on Droid Life. In "system", the 2 wifi options are "wifi_use_intelligent_mode" and "wifi_offload_monitoring". Both of which are already set to 0.
> 
> Here I had scrolled right passed it. Thanks!


 nope definitely under system for me.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 8, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> nope definitely under system for me.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


...3 years later... Found it! For w/e reason, when I filtered the lines, it wouldn't show up.

Granted, I already killed it earlier via an Apex activities shortcut. But thanks for the help anyways!


----------



## Eom (Nov 5, 2011)

> Cool, Eom! I'm using Go Launcher. I tried your suggestion, but I couldn't find it.
> 
> I do a long press on the screen, and select *Add >> Shortcut*, but I don't see "Activities" in the list of shortcut options. I do see "Command Shortcut" listed (associated with JRummy's ROM Toolbox, I think). Can somebody please provide a little extra help?
> 
> ...


It's quite possible that one of the other launchers stuck that "activities" section into the shortcut menu for go launcher to find, I'd try installing a free version of one of the other launchers and then removing it when you're done. (I'd try nova launcher, because this would explain why the activities menu has a nova launcher icon, even when I access it from the other launchers"

EDIT: make sure you try the dialer (see above) method first, that's by far the easiest.


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks, Eom - I did try the **#6335623#* dialer option, but it didn't work on my VZW rooted phone.

I did find the "Activities" option available to Go Launcher after I installed Nova Launcher free version. Hopefully, I have the WiFi pop-up option disabled now.

*UPDATE:* My WiFi pop-ups are gone now, after adding a desktop shortcut (via Nova Launcher Free) for *Activities >> Service mode >> HiddenMenuWifiOffoad*

I executed the shortcut and selected: *Disable WifiOffloading*

*Note: *While the annoying pop-ups are gone, there is still a persistent Notification for "Wi-Fi Off" that I can't easily clear. Not as big of a problem as the pop-ups, but I will still try to get rid of it if I can.

Thanks again, Eom!

AzJazz


----------



## droidxethan (Nov 3, 2011)

oron.com/2ci17na307fz

Link to anycut apk


----------



## droidxethan (Nov 3, 2011)

I also have apex and anycut worked perfectly


----------



## fp99 (Oct 10, 2011)

I just used Apex, following the information in [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]AzJazz's post and it works. Thanks![/background]


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2012)

That # number doesn't work for everyone btw, doesn't work for my sprint galaxy s3, so... here's anycut
http://m.androidzoom.com/android_applications/tools/any-cut_yrl.html


----------

